# Roland De Lassus Prophetea Sybillarum vs Lagrime di san Pietro what ur favorite work?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What a marveleous theme battle of his best works in my eyes, i was more funds by Prophetea Sybllarum at first , i have all the version of this work im pretty sure Brabant esemblee,Hilliard ensemble , Deaadalus aand sybilla new cd, so i know quite well the work, so far i highly rank daedalus ensemble for this work, but the question here is why do i preffer the following...

Lagrime di san Pietro ( st Peters Tears), tthis i only have two version of thiss the naxos conducted by Bo Holten and is ensemble musica ficta wish is quite decent offering but there better ,a nyone ever listen to the fantastic result of this ensemble called Gallicantus, this is what your looking for the defenitive Lassus masterpiece who did won prize,, why because the work sound almost chromatc ala Gesualdo a century ago.

:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation deprofundis Gallicantus wasn't on my radar. I have Herreweghe's version in my 'to listen' pile. YouTube has this clip with Herreweghe, although it seems it is different performance from the one I meant to audition.


----------

